# >o>o>o> BULOVA WRUW DEC 2020 <o<o<o<



## Wolfsatz

Bulova Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored




----------



## Old_Tractor




----------



## EldoEsq

Just picked this up...$40 at an antique store, $6 strap from ebay!










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62




----------



## tayloreuph

New today. Now I've got another one for sale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Moon Pilot by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## BazelJones

Wolfsatz said:


> Moon Pilot by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Do you have a lug to lug measure on your treasured Waterbury United?


----------



## minuteman62

Astro Friday


----------



## Accutronredux

Friday Astro it is👍


----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## bombaywalla

Happy Lu Pi Friday to you all.......... 
(old photo but that;s what I have on today)


----------



## R_RBU

Changed the battery and strap and took pictures before setting date and time!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Moon Pilot by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## homergreg

I love the exploding dial on this rose gold, I believe to be a Spencer from the early 40's:


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Sea King on a bracelet...


----------



## minuteman62

*18kt Gold Sunday!!!!!*


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

CK Calendar with a newly acquired Accutron marked bracelet. Not perfect but definitely fits the flattened radius of that case. I think that bracelet has found a home.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored

Type A-15....


----------



## K. Bosch

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have good taste! Also wearing a Chronograph 'C'.


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K. Bosch

ReallyBored said:


> Type A-15....
> 
> View attachment 15586983


Nice! My nephew received one of these from his mom as a gift (on my advice). Great looking pilot watch.


----------



## Accutronredux

M1 Accutron 602


----------



## Old_Tractor

Retro-styled Bulova American Clipper.


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor

Bulova Frank Lloyd Wright quartz.


----------



## montelatici

67 Spaceview.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Bulova Moon Pilot by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Old_Tractor

I like blue dials!


----------



## ezinternet

Oceanographer 333, the dress version of the 666 diver, with 10k gold bezel. 
A useful ~37mm size.

Wanted to point out the interesting slight offset inward of the 12 and 6 indices. Subtle and nice.


----------



## K. Bosch

ezinternet said:


> Oceanographer 333, the dress version of the 666 diver, with 10k gold bezel.
> A useful ~37mm size.
> 
> Wanted to point out the interesting slight offset inward of the 12 and 6 indices. Subtle and nice.
> 
> View attachment 15591345


The 9 is inset too.

Nice watch.


----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## brookline pgh




----------



## minuteman62




----------



## tayloreuph

Accustom 2210 on Corfam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62

*Friday Eve RR Approved B case Model 201....*


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor

Bulova 23 jewel automatic.


----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## Wolfsatz

Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

1970 Caravelle Hand Winder.
Joe


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raistlin65




----------



## Olyeller68

Been a while since this one got some wrist time.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Old_Tractor




----------



## mariomart

Received this today, my very first Spaceview, an M5 Swiss manufacture. Although it's far from perfect I love the way the hands have become "tropicalized" due to it living most of it's life in the Philippines.


----------



## RM339




----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## minuteman62

My only remaining 218. N2 Model 302.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Bulova Lunas Pilot by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## kenls

My one and only Bulova (currently anyway)...


----------



## minuteman62




----------



## Wolfsatz

Precisionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor

Bulova vintage - first snow of the year here.


----------



## minuteman62




----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raistlin65




----------



## minuteman62




----------



## Doninvt




----------



## Wolfsatz

Bulova Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Droyal

Wearing this guy today.


----------



## tayloreuph

Doninvt said:


> View attachment 15607065
> View attachment 15607069


I haven't seen that before, what's the story?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor

Wore this N3 Bulova Minuteman to church this morning.


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor

An N1 Caravelle diver-style automatic.


----------



## brookline pgh

I really like this new pick-up


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StampeSV4




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux

M1 Accutron 567


----------



## FL410




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## tayloreuph

666 sex pile

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Bulova Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor

tayloreuph said:


> 666 sex pile
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! That's a great collection!


----------



## Old_Tractor

A vintage Bulova Golden Clipper automatic.


----------



## FL410




----------



## tayloreuph

FL410 said:


> View attachment 15617423


Is that the new one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410

tayloreuph said:


> Is that the new one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah! The right angle, the right lighting, you almost can't tell...I wish I had a vintage one. Still kicking myself for passing up a nice one for a good price a while back. Really, I love everything about this new one except for the size. Even the pedestrian movement and pressed clasp, it just works on this one for me.


----------



## sixtysix

1973 Swiss Made


----------



## Phil G

An old favourite


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolbs79

Bulova Snorkel 666FT Limited Edition


----------



## minuteman62




----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## kenls

Starting today with the Sea King...


----------



## VintageVagabound

Devil diver for today


----------



## minuteman62




----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## FL410




----------



## Gibsons

Russ1965 said:


>


What era is this watch from and do you know the movement inside?


----------



## Russ1965

Gibsons said:


> What era is this watch from and do you know the movement inside?


It is most likely an early 80s model with an ETA movement inside.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Wolfsatz

BazelJones said:


> Do you have a lug to lug measure on your treasured Waterbury United?


That's watch is long gone... 38mm SS case and if I remember correctly, it was about 47mm L2L. Great watch for wrists around 6 inches.


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62




----------

